# My Clippings vs. Notes & Marks



## dougmon (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi:

I'm new to the Kindle(2), and perhaps I'm not understanding something, but...

I have added several notes and a highlight to a book. The manual seems to say that I can view these notes by going to the menu and selecting "My Notes & Marks". However, when I do that, the Notes & Marks window is empty.

The Notes _are_ in the "My Clippings" file, though.

My questions are:

- does "My Notes & Marks" do nothing?
- how do I navigate between notes in a book? I can't figure out how to do that from the manual.

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Are you sure you're in the same book that you made the notes in?  Notes, highlights, and bookmarks are associated with the book they are made in, but you can delete them if you wish.  Perhaps you did this inadvertently?  The My Clippings file is only a copy of the notes and marks in the book, and it's not affected when you remove them from the book.


----------



## dougmon (Feb 27, 2010)

Yup. Absolutely sure I'm in the same book I made the notes in.

Thanks, though; I'll continue looking at this. If no one can answer this one, I'll call Kindle support -- if they have an answer I'll post it here.


----------



## dougmon (Feb 27, 2010)

I restarted my Kindle and the notes & marks now works as expected. Don't know why it didn't before.

Thanks for the help, though. This has to be the most helpful forum I've ever been on.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

A good restart can cure a lot of things.  Glad it worked out for you


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

You can also access your notes and marks at http://kindle.amazon.com

Log in using your amazon kindle account email and password.

p.s. you have to turn on wireless and sync with the server and also Turn On Annotations Back-up.


----------

